
I Wake You Up for the Presidential Debate – Scott Adams' Blog - lifeisstillgood
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/152024526021/i-wake-you-up-for-the-presidential-debate
======
lifeisstillgood
I want to explain why I have added this link.

Scott Adams is increasingly disappearing up his own behind and is showing some
worrying signs of instability.

That's not why I have posted his article

Scott is seemingly supporting Trump - and is trying to explain away the
horrible things Trump is saying as Clinton-propaganda. That's not why I am
posting

Adams says he sees Trump as the only/best chance for change in a country that
desperately needs it.

That's why. Not his obvious attempts to rationalise away the horror that is
his candidate

I am slowly coming round to understand why we voted for Brexit. It's
complicated but we can book it down to

\- for thirty years Britain has had obvious changes and improvements to make.
And basically done none of them (am listening to "Yes Prime Minister")

\- Even "radical" politicians with huge mandates like Blair or Obama have
become bogged down in politics as usual

\- Global inequalities donreach even into our western society

And yet we are not fixing things. Yes change is needed - and for some reason
we cannot get there - so we hire or threaten to hire people who will burn the
lot down and hope for a better fresh start

I bring warnings from the land of Brexit.

------
celticninja
Apart from all the other BS in the the posting the most worrying aspect is
that he assumes that if you don't support Trump then you must be under the
thrall of the Clinton's. He is essentially saying all non-trump supporters are
suffering from a mass hallucination. So now disagreeing with someone
politically means you are mentaly unstable?

